# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Aloittelijalle MTB pyörä

## Samuel Sippola

Elikkäs olisi hakusessa mtb pyörä aloittelijalle eikä mitään hajua pyöristä. Sekalaista ajoa maastossa. Oon katsellut kahta pyörää nyt. White XC 275 Trainer HD 20, ja Matts Seven Striker 20. Kumpikohan olisi parempi? Meridassa integroituna jarrukahva ja vaihdevipu samaan pakettiin niin mietityttää että kuinkahan kestävä ratkaisu/ kuinka kallis korjata.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Nuo vivut ym. ovat halpoja jos tarvitsee vaihtaa, ja eivätköhän kuitenkin kestäkin käytössä ihan hyvin. Suurempi riski on, että viimeistään ensi kesänä haluat uuden pyörän, koska nuo vaihtoehtosi ovat kovin vaatimattomia osiltaan ja ominaisuuksiltaan, ja maastokäytössä puutteet korostuvat.

----------

